# Do have a Cow ..... Who's riding the Holstein Hundred?



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Who's going to the Holstein Hundred? August 21, 2004 I rode the Marin Century last weekend, this is just a few miles North. Really beautiful country roads.

http://www.wmss.org/holstein/index.htm


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

*I am....*

she said ever so quietly so as not to draw attention to herself.

I'm only doing the shortest route - sooooo out of shape this year, but Holstein is one of my favorites.


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

*Holstein Feedback?*

Was wondering what you thought of the ride - specifically the course. I designed it (first time doing something like that) and am interested in what other riders thought. More hills next year?
One thing I'll definitely change is the road markings - those were weak and I know some people missed turns, etc.
thanks!


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

I rode the short course, it kicked my butt. Of course, I'm also not in the best shape I could be! Some friends that did the metric (Ha! They all clocked 71 miles....) liked the ride, except for the reverse ride over Marshall-Petaluma. One woman has vowed to never ride it again, oops! Part of that was due to the winds they met up with, which you have no control over (do you? ;-) )

Just so you know, I love the Holstein, no matter what the route I will always be back.


----------

